# Male or female?



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Is this HRP a male or female? I have a female (I know because she laid eggs and has orange on her belly), but I am unsure about this fish. It is almost 3''.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I would say male and a beautiful one at that.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

google photo's male/ female


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

marvo said:


> google photo's male/ female


Done that. There was a lot of conflicting info out there. I am leaning towards male, but want to make sure.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a female that looks exactly like that. She's gone through a couple of color changes over her life (was born in my tanks).

I would say female, as the dorsal has way too much blue to be male. Mature males have very red fins.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hard to say. Different collection points have different coor patterns and not all get the red fins.

Some females get color on their bellies and some dont. My females have very slight gold spots.

Pretty fish.

....Bill


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

MonteSS said:


> Hard to say. Different collection points have different coor patterns and not all get the red fins.
> 
> Some females get color on their bellies and some dont. My females have very slight gold spots.
> 
> ...


It is difficult and harder then other cryptos. I have a female that I think is from Rio Danli, which looks quite different. I know this is a female because she laid eggs.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks male. Where did you get it?


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

can I not post another site to loo 4 answer ??


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> Looks male. Where did you get it?


That Fish Place in Lancaster, PA. I beleive the fish in question is cryptoheros siquia form the Rio Mongo. From the research I have done it appears that there are the 2 main varriants that are considered "HRPs".


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I would personally say male, my HRP Rio danlii male looks very similar... here are a few pics for reference... ps i'd love to see a pic of your HRP without the flash on

in the bag the day i got him (shipped from Cavamart in Oregon) beginning of march









march 27th









and here he was about a month ago


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Rio Danli have the red fins, Rio Mongo tend not to.

....Bill


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I was leaning more towards the fin extensions and the coloration on the body portion, just reminded me of mine


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

may i suggest fishbase.org


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> I would personally say male, my HRP Rio danlii male looks very similar... here are a few pics for reference... ps i'd love to see a pic of your HRP without the flash on
> 
> in the bag the day i got him (shipped from Cavamart in Oregon) beginning of march
> 
> ...


Well Cavamart is a good source for CA cichlids, and said my female is most likely Rio Danli. That is a really nice looking HRP you have there. I also read a blog by Sam Borstein and he says the 2 are different sp. and that Rio Danli is the real HRP. 
It seems that there are mixed opinions on the sex of the Rio Mongo c. siquia I have. Maybe time will tell, and I think a small nuchal hump is forming on the fish. The 2 seem to get along fine in a 55g. w/ an a. rostratus.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

marvo said:


> may i suggest fishbase.org


Thanks for the suggestion Marvo and I'll check it out. I was also going to try The Cichlidroom Companion. I have this posted on ACA already.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Ok so much for the peacfulness. The 2 are jaw locking and chasing each other in circles. Is this breeding behavior or aggression? Not sure if I should separate them.


----------



## jegrego1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Cichlids are more than willing to fight other males. They start with the tail to face slapping and then go into the chasing then the lip lock. It's more than likely a male. If they chase eachother but no wounds to the dorsal or tail fins occur it's a female if it nicks the fins it's probly two males. Hope that helps good luck.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

If they are liplocking than you should have eggs over night if it is mating behavior. At least thats how mine work.

....Bill


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

MonteSS said:


> If they are liplocking than you should have eggs over night if it is mating behavior. At least thats how mine work.
> 
> ....Bill


Thanks Bill. I think I do have a pair now. They have been spending a lot of time behind a large rock, so I can't tell if they have eggs yet. They are working together in keeping other fish away. They have also gotten darker in color.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

jegrego1 said:


> Cichlids are more than willing to fight other males. They start with the tail to face slapping and then go into the chasing then the lip lock. It's more than likely a male. If they chase eachother but no wounds to the dorsal or tail fins occur it's a female if it nicks the fins it's probly two males. Hope that helps good luck.


There are no wounds, and it was like they were dancing in circles.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

phishes said:


> MonteSS said:
> 
> 
> > If they are liplocking than you should have eggs over night if it is mating behavior. At least thats how mine work.
> ...


Sweet. Looks hopeful then. Good luck

....Bill


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

MonteSS said:


> phishes said:
> 
> 
> > MonteSS said:
> ...


Thanks again, and how long does it typically take for eggs to hatch? Should I feed the fry brine shrimp?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Should hatch in 3 days or so. Then about a week till free swimming.

Leave the parents and let them do their thing. If the free swimmers last a week you can feed them de-encapsulated brine shrimp eggs, baby brine shrimp (you must hatch yourself) or Hikari First Bites.

My HRP eggs hatched last night.

...Bill


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

MonteSS said:


> Should hatch in 3 days or so. Then about a week till free swimming.
> 
> Leave the parents and let them do their thing. If the free swimmers last a week you can feed them de-encapsulated brine shrimp eggs, baby brine shrimp (you must hatch yourself) or Hikari First Bites.
> 
> ...


Thanks and congrats on your HRPs.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks. I still have too many HRP to get rid of. There are about 25 2" Nic babies in this tank which will probably be hard for the young HRP paremts to fend off.

....Bill


----------

